# Going Down in Size 5 - by Vader7476 (~BBW (mult), Eating, Introspection, ~SWG,~SWL)



## Observer (Jan 11, 2008)

_~BBW (mult), Eating, Introspection, ~SWG,~SWL _- a conflicted Shannon learns from her Mom's mistakes.

*Going Down in Size - Part 5 
by Vader7476​*

(For the prior installment of this story, click here) ​
 [*Summary of prior installments: *After destroying her relationship with former teammate Amanda over the latter’s size, formerly perpetually thin ex-cheerleader Shannon Andersson has gone off to college and gained a fair amount of weight with her roommate Rebecca. Amanda, devastated, has gone on a crash diet and become obnoxiously obsessive as she has lost weight. 

Shannon’s gain is fine with her new boyfriend, Brad, but she is unaware of the changes in Amanda. Her initially fatphobic Mom freaks out when Shannon returns home for holiday, but after intervention from her Dad apologizes and explains the reason for her fatphobic attitude. Still, Shannon by herself feels fat and has been troubled by a horrible size-related nightmare. It is now the next morning.]

*Chapter 5*

Shannon sat down at the table in the dining room. The smell of her favorite breakfast from the kitchen could be smelt all over the house, but it was only now, with her mind finally transfixed on food, that she really noticed. It smelt divine, but a little voice told her she shouldn’t. 

“It’s almost ready dear,” her mother said happily. 

“A far cry from how she was last night,” Shannon thought. She noted that her mom had gotten dressed and was wearing an apron.

It had been a while since her mother had made this kind of meal for her, but she knew what was coming. It was a special occasion type of thing. Her mother knew how to cook very well, mostly as a result of her grandmother. Shannon had sort of wanted to learn as well, but it was rare for her mother to cook her grandmother’s food. Her mind had almost forgotten, but that voice wouldn’t let her. 

“I’m not sure if I should.” Shannon said to her mom in the kitchen, elbows on the table and head resting on them.

“What? Hon, don’t let what I said get to you.” Her mother said as she entered with first of the breakfast. She only could see Shannon’s face and arms. She almost chuckled at the sight; she had had the same pose herself for years. 

“I’m not, it’s just…I want to lose some weight.” Shannon stammered. 

She was looking up at her mother now. “I think you were right yesterday, I’m too big for my frame. I want to shed some of this…fat.” 

It pained Shannon to say the next words, and she looked away as she did. “Do you think you could…help me?”

“You’re sure you want this? If I get involved I’m going to be very strict, and we’ll do it right. It’s not too late to back out.” Her mother said, very seriously.

“Yeah. I want to be thinner than…” Shannon looked down at her gut as she said it. “This.”

“Alright. But for now, breakfast’s done and ready to be served! Eat up, beautiful.” She kissed her daughter on the forehead, brought in the remainder, then hung her apron on a hook.

“Mom! I thought I was going on a diet, I can’t eat this!” 

Shannon hadn’t refused food in what seemed like forever. Now when she tried to resist she was not getting any support. It was totally confusing.

“But these are your favorites, and I spent a while making them! Besides, think of it as your last taste of freedom.” 

Shannon reviewed the array before her, and was a little overwhelmed. There was a plate of pancakes drenched in thick syrup and butter, slices of French toast covered in powdered sugar, cheese and eggs with ketchup, bacon, sausage, chocolate milk, and even a chocolate muffin. 

Her mother had also made the portions larger than she did in the past. Shannon didn’t realized that her mom had upped the servings. She hadn’t remembered them being that big, but recalled how she used to like rare occasions of her mother cooking so much. It was indeed unusual for her to splurge in this fashion. Looking at it, she felt overwhelmed and honored. Leaving some uneaten was a possibility.

“All right, but don’t be surprised if I leave some.” Shannon started by cutting the pancakes but was soon interrupted. 

“I don’t want any of that to be left,” her mother said.

“Huh?” Shannon said with a look of further confusion.

“This is the first day of your diet. The first thing I want you to do is to eat all of that. That’s an order from your trainer. Now eat up, it’s getting cold!” It was cruel how she could switch from strict and cold to warm and motherly so swiftly and without missing a beat. 

“I’ll be back in a half an hour to check on you.” She gave a smile, and left the house.

_“She does know I did that last night with all the other food she bought…right? Of course! She was by my bedside in the morning and the wrappers were there.”. _Shannon thought, caving in to her reviving appetite._ “Oh well, these are some of my favorites, and it’s my last real meal. I might as well enjoy it!” _

Shannon continued to work on her pancakes, and kept switching around what she was stuffing her face with. She was going to miss this. It had been such a long time since she’d had a home cooked meal. Each bite was better than the last as she ravenously tore into the large meal while her mother was out.

************************************************************************

It had been 45 minutes since Shannon ’s mother had left. Shannon had finished most of her meal, but still had all of the sausage, some bacon, and some chocolate pancakes left. Her mother had put them on the bottom as a surprise, and boy were they good. They were much heavier than the normal pancakes. 

_“Hopefully she’ll be later, or I’ll never finish all of this.” _ Shannon kept trying to belch, to compact the food in her swollen stomach and make room for more. While doing this, she soothingly rubbed her fattened belly to try and help relieve the pressure. Needless to say, neither were working all that well. 

Shannon was getting frustrated. She grumbled to herself, “Blast it! Eating should be the easy part of my diet, and I can’t even do that right!”

She picked up the few pieces of bacon she had left, and slowly put them in her mouth. They weren’t hot anymore, they were barely lukewarm. She tried to slowly chew them and force them down. She could feel them slide down her throat and land in her overfilled gullet. 

_ “Only two more to go,” _she said eying up the pancakes and sausage. Just thinking about them made her feel more full, and a little sick. Shannon had started to breath heavier than usual; she hadn’t realized eating could be such work. She took the last pancakes and cut them with her fork. 

She looked at the clock, and was disappointed only 5 minutes had passed since she had last looked at it. She stabbed a few pieces onto her fork, and put them in her mouth begrudgingly. The chocolate melted and overpowered the pancake. She might as well have been eating chocolate bars. 

Slowly but steadily she continued to go through the dense pancakes. After ten minutes, she had finished them. There was some chocolate on her lips and cheeks, which she would have licked off had it been any other time. She was at her breaking point, and it hurt to move. She let out a series of groans as she held her belly. She’d never been so full in her life. This was worse than her first date with Brad.

A scary sound abruptly filled the house that made Shannon practically sweat fear. The garage door was being opened; her mother was home. The horror had given her a new reason to finish her meal, and also partially revitalized her. She was practically swallowing the sausages whole. She let them slip past her throat, slurping. Quickly, that renewed vitality disappeared, and she felt even worse than before and with only a few more to go. 

The door separating the garage to the house slowly opened, and her mother walked in. She quickly reached the foyer and it sounded like she put some bags down, and walked back into the garage. Shannon didn’t have much time; she needed to get through the last 3 pieces of syrup-covered sausage. She had taken twice as long as her mother had said, and didn’t want to know the consequences. 

It was odd. Before she had arrived home, Shannon wouldn’t have cared. She never really feared her mother. However, her new body awareness made her feel insecure and inferior. It had changed her. She was now just a broken girl, a former glimpse of her previous self. 

Did Shannon even realize the change? Not really. At the moment, all Shannon knew was that she had 3 pieces left, and wanted nothing more than to finish them. But, the house wasn’t as large as she needed it to be, and her mother only took a few seconds to close the garage door and walk into the kitchen.

There, she saw her daughter with chocolate all over her face, looking at 3 pieces of sausage. She was slowly massaging her rather large gut. She had raised the shirt to expose its creamy flesh, and it spilled over the waistband of her sweats. Shannon let out a low groan and belch. She hadn’t even realized her mother was there. 

Mrs. Andersson was quite shocked that her daughter had managed to eat so much. Granted, she went shopping for longer than she had said, but she expected more food to be left than it was, or for Shannon to have given up long ago. She had underestimated Shannon ’s competitive spirit.

“I’m too full. I can’t eat anymore.” Shannon huffed. “I feel like I’m going to pop!”

“I thought we came to an understanding. I help you if you do what I say. I said to finish it all. Besides, there’s only three pieces left,” her mom said with authority. 

Shannon did want her help. She slowly lifted a sausage, and put it in her mouth. She didn’t bother to take a bite at first, and it just stuck out from her mouth as her lips wrapped around it. 

Her mother looked in awe at the will and capacity of her daughter…and also, for another reason. 

_“When did she learn that expression? Apparently she hasn’t been using that mouth for just eating food,”_ she declared to herself. She did not know about Rebecca and Brad.

As Shannon finished, very slowly, she gave a loud belch. She felt like she was going to throw up.

“There…done.” Shannon managed to say. She didn’t move. She just sat there with her head titled back as her stomach pushed in and out with her labored breathing. 

“Wash your face off and go up to your room. I’ll be up shortly,” her mother said. Shannon slowly complied, as she wiped her face off with a damp paper towel and lumbered up to her room where she lay on her back on top of her bed. All that food had made her tired, so she closed her eyes. Soon after, Shannon laid spread eagle on her bed, snoring softly.

Shannon’s mother saw that she had fallen asleep, and decided to let her snooze for at least a little while. After two hours had passed, she felt that was long enough. She closed the door to the master bedroom and undressed. She stood in her gigantic room which was emphasized by its overly large cathedral ceiling, staring into a full length mirror. 

Mrs. Andersson had to admit that, even at 40, she still looked rather good. Her stomach was trim, her legs toned, and her breasts…perky. Sure, they had never been large, even when she had been heavy, but they still looked good. She went over to her king size bed, and put her hands into one of the bags she had brought home. It was sports attire. 

She put on the undergarments and sports bra. They were just snug enough to not be uncomfortable, and did their job well to provide extra support. She slid on her newly acquired black bike shorts with white stripes on the sides, and they matched well with the small running shirt. 

Carol exercised daily, but shopping was a good excuse to leave the house for a while, even if she already had a good number of exercise clothes. She put some socks on and tied her shoes tight. She looked at herself in the mirror again as she did some stretching and tested out her wardrobe’s functionality a bit.


----------



## Observer (Jan 11, 2008)

During the hours Shannon managed to sleep, her mother was able to make a nice exercise regime for her and her daughter along with a new diet. She had been heavily into health for quite a while, so it was fairly easy for her to do so. She took the majority of the bags from her bed, and brought them into Shannon’s room.

She watched her daughter’s belly rise up and down. It had shrunk down a bit since breakfast, but it was still more distended than it had been yesterday. She had put the bags on the floor and sat next to her daughter on her bed. She gently stroked her forehead and hair. 

“Shannon , wake up.” She said softly. Her daughter groaned as her eyes opened. Shannon started to rub them. “How’re you feeling?”

“Very full and a bit sick.” Shannon replied as she slowly tried to sit up. She had some trouble at first, but managed it. “What’s in the bags?”

“The reason I was gone for so long. It’s not easy shopping for you.” 

Her mother went and took something out of a black bag with white handles. “It’s some exercise clothes for you and some normal clothes as well. You can’t really wear some guy’s shirt and sweats for the weeks you’ll be home.” 

Shannon blushed heavily. “Besides, you’re way too big to go without a bra.” 

Her mother poked one of Shannon ’s large breasts which made her daughter blush even more. 

“I’ll be in the gym, get dressed and meet me down there,” she said as she left the room closing the door behind her.

Shannon sighed. She didn’t feel like exercising, especially when her stomach still hurt from breakfast. Still, she took off her shirt and sweats and looked at the clothes her mother had left on the bed for her. She didn’t want to take too long, so she decided she’d look at the others after the workout. All of the garments looked stretchy. Shannon picked up a pair of black panties and sat on her bed. She put one of her meaty legs into one of the holes; she followed by doing the same to the other. 

She pulled them up and waited for it to get hard, but it didn’t. The panties were quite comfortable and didn’t pinch her at all. She found everything was like that: Shorts, shirt, sports bra. They all fit…well. Of course they were supposed to be a bit snug, and they were, but it was easy to get them on. The only real problem was that they were black, which Shannon didn’t think was a good color for her. After admiring herself in the mirror for a bit, she opened the door and headed downstairs to the gym.

On the ground floor in the far back left of Shannon’s house was the gym. As you stepped down into the partly sunken room you could tell it was a later addition to the home. It resembled a large sunroom. There was glass on all sides, even above it, which made it rather relaxing during rainy days. The room was white on the wall that touched the house, which intensified the light that came in through the windows. 

Essentially, the family gym was a greenhouse, making it easier to sweat. There were air ducts where there could be, which made it available for use throughout the year, even in the dead of winter. Shannon was thankful for that. She didn’t like the cold, and didn’t want to be running around in it. 

The floor was especially made for gyms. It was grey, and partially soft, like a gymnastic mat but not quite as soft as that. It made it easier on the feet, especially for aerobics. The room was large, and had a good deal of universal weight machines, and even some free weights with enough room to spare for a couple of bikes, treadmills, and open space for aerobics. There was even a TV mounted in the corner that you could watch from anywhere in the room.

Shannon never used this room often. She had done most of her exercise at school for cheerleading. As she entered the room, she saw her mom sitting on an exercise bike watching the TV.

“I hope you’re ready,” her mother said.

“Do I have a choice?” replied Shannon. Her mother laughed.

“Nope, good point. Let’s begin with some stretching. We’ll start with something easy. Now touch your toes.” Shannon and her mother were facing each other. Her mother began and very nimbly bent down and touched her palms to the floor. She held the stretch and looked up at her larger daughter. Shannon was bent down, trying to touch her toes. She got fairly close, but still a lot worse than what she used to be able to do. 

_“Just a little further,” _Shannon thought as she struggled to touch her sneakers. Her mother continued to look on as she watched her daughter’s impressive cleavage shake as she tried harder to get further down. She could barely believe she was having a tough time checking to see if her daughter’s knees were straight. She was actually envying her daughter's breasts.

After a few more seconds her mother said, “And up,” as they both stood up straight again. 

Her mother would show her daughter different stretches and warm-ups as they did them together. After about 20 minutes of stretching, Carol decided it was about time to get into the real workout, however, she could tell her daughter was a bit winded. She didn’t know how much longer she’d last, but she’d find out she figured.

“Here’s our exercise schedule for the week.” Her mother said as she handed Shannon a piece of paper. Shannon ’s eyes widened as she noticed how much they’d be exercising. 

“Four hours a day!?” she blurted out. 

“Do you want to lose this or not?” her mom responded patting her belly. “It’s a lot, I know, but you have to realize that this is not going to be an easy thing. It’s going to take much more work, and far longer to get rid of it than it did to put it all on. Now come, it’s time to run.”

Shannon started out slow at first, at a brisk walk, and slowly made her way up to practically sprinting. Her boobs were flopping all over the place. The sports bra did little for someone her size. It actually hurt a little as they slapped up and down on her chest. Her thighs rubbed as her legs passed each other, and her stomach bounced with each step. She was sweating heavily, and quickly wore out. She was panting heavily and practically red in the face as she stood on the treadmill.

“You still have 20 minutes to go. At least walk.” Her mother said looking at her daughter. 

Shannon started walking and then jogging again. 

_“At least she has some resolve.”_ her mother thought as she continued to watch. After some biking, lifting, and aerobics, they ended with some more stretching. 

“Okay, last stretch and we’re done for today. Legs shoulder width, and touch the floor.” Shannon moved her legs apart, and bent over. 

“You’re being lazy, bend more,” her mother said as she walked over and started pushing down on her daughter’s back. Carol thought she heard something, it sounded like a pop…like a stitch. As she listened closer, she couldn’t hear it and dismissed the event, making sure Shannon was trying to touch the floor. 

As her chubby daughter got closer to the floor, the sound emerged louder and more frequent until Shannon’s pants split in the rear. Shannon shot up rushing her hands to her backside and looked at her behind; red in the face for a different reason. 

“At least you touched the floor,” her mother said dryly. “Good job today. Shower up and make sure you’re here for dinner.”

Shannon looked at her mother as she left the gym, shocked and not knowing exactly what to think. She had some doubts about what she was getting into during the session, but splitting a brand new pair of pants reaffirmed that she needed to lose weight, and fast. She took a drink of her bottled water and went up to her room to shower.

The next few days were more of the same. By the fourth day Shannon had lost several pounds and was not becoming winded so much, although her muscles ached. Her mom admired her stamina, but also saw something disturbing &#8211; Shannon’s visage was changing. It was becoming like a dull, murky, life-less pond. It was a carbon copy of something she had seen many times looking herself in the mirror. 

_“Is she imitating something I once did?” _she wondered. “_All the mascara, the lipstick, the skin rejuvenators, they weren’t enough. The sparkle and joy I was trying to generate from cosmetics just didn't come. I became and stayed slender, but at the cost of a radiance that came from within me &#8211; and now it seems Shannon is doing the same thing!”_ 

That night her husband sat reading, Shannon had retired upstairs. Quietly she interrupted his reverie. The words came hard, but she had to ask.

“John, does Shannon seem a bit…different to you?”

“How is that?” he replied distractedly. 

“It’s Shannon ’s exercise program. Its affecting her - almost as if something is going from Shannon besides just pounds.”

“Oh?” he said, suppressing a half-smirk. “What do you mean?”

“Well, there’s always been a vitality and free spirit in Shannon &#8211; now it seems it’s turning rigid and harder. It’s like she’s getting the warmth sucked from her. I wasn’t like that when I was losing weight…was I?”

John raised and eyebrow.

“Well, yes, I was a little out of sorts and there were arguments, but…”

John put aside his book, closed his eyes, looked to the ceiling and formed his words carefully. 

“Perhaps, finally, you’re understanding?” he said breathing heavily. “There is more to defining a person than a number on a scale &#8211; if you make it your sole criteria for happiness, something disappears.”

Shannon’s mom recalled prior discussions. She’d dismissed similar words from John before. But this time there was a willingness to listen. 

“Was that what you meant when you said that you found beauty aplenty in me even when I was pushing 160 pounds? I always thought you were just trying to be kind.”

“Nope &#8211; I meant it, and the memory of that free spirit still is with me, and I still see it in you. I’ve loved you all these years on the strength of it and always will.”

Carol kissed her husband gently on the cheek as she embraced him from behind. “Am I risking extinguishing it in Shannon?”

“If she’s bought into the need to be thin at all costs philosophy she, not you, is the one extinguishing it herself I think.”

“Oh John, losing weight seemed so important for acceptance, but now I’m wondering if I paid too dear a price. And about what it’s doing to Shannon ...”

“I think maybe you need to ask her,” remarked John, knowing full well that a person’s inner fire never truly leaves, it only gets banked, smoldering until the possible time that it can be rekindled.

The next day Shannon was oblivious to this exchange. She diligently weighed herself before her mom’s arrival. She’d lost four pounds in nine days of effort, which wasn’t bad. But she was also feeling hungry and out of sorts. Still, she was resolved to soldier on &#8211; but then her mom came in and surprised her. 

“We need to talk.”

“OK, about what?” paused Shannon, focusing her full attention on her Mom.

“I’m realizing something serious &#8211; very serious about myself. I think you need to consider it.”

“Oh?”

“Years ago I lost weight for two reasons - both to prove that I could do it and wasn’t weak, and also to please other people. I succeeded on both counts, but there was, I now realize, also a negative.” 

Shannon was confused. “Like what?”

“Something inside me changed along with my loss of weight. In focusing on my size I forgot something. I was letting myself be dominated by others views of what I should be. At the time I was rewarded for it, but at a cost. I suppressed part of my true self. I got bitchy towards those around me, even hurting your Dad in the process.”

Shannon remained quiet &#8211; pleasantly surprised by her Mom’s introspection, but a bit unsure of where it was leading or how it applied to her. 

"The fact, Shannon, is that I lost sight of a very basic truth: what one weighs has nothing to do with their value as a person. By my example I conveyed the wrong lesson to you that size is the all important thing. It isn't. We must first be true to ourselves or a certain life and spontaneity goes out of us. . I was wrong - and I'm sorry. Does that make sense?"

"A little. So you're saying?"

"I’ll help as long as you want and are here but is this really your choice, or something you're feeling driven to do?”

Shannon promised to think it over. And after that day’s exercises she did. She realized what her mom was saying &#8211; in the same fashion as what her mom's friends had done to her, the fear from Shannon's dream was shaping the former cheerleader. What did she really want herself? 

By the next day she came to a decision. She would continue exercising, but not quite so strenuously or fanatically. She actually had always enjoyed the energy rush from calisthenics and knew it was good for her cardiovascular system and overall for energy. That's why she'd excelled as a cheerleader and still had, even at her present weight, a solid muscle system underneath the soft exterior. But that exterior wasn't, she realized, truly that bad either. It didn’t need to be changed for her to be worthwhile. And Brad liked it too.

On her last day home, having worked out nearly a full four hours each day for two weeks, Shannon took her parents out to a nice dinner. She’d lost some weight, probably twelve pounds in all, but was wavering in her resolve to go further. Her Mom's counsel had set Shannon to thinking_ "Who am I doing this for?"_ 

Carol, who had been super bitchy about food for so many years, seemed to understand this inner conflict in her daughter and held her peace. In fact she was slowly changing her own view. She even considered shocking her husband by ordering a dessert after polishing off a hearty entrée. But she didn’t, and neither that evening did Shannon. The time for such complete liberation wasn’t yet at hand for either mother or daughter.

(click here for next chapter)


----------



## Vader7476 (Jan 11, 2008)

It's Amanda, not Angela.


----------



## Risible (Jan 11, 2008)

Vader7476 said:


> It's Amanda, not Angela.



Fixed that, O.


----------



## Observer (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you. R

It had been so long since the last chapter that I felt a synopsis to date was warranted - but forgot the name myself!


----------

